# Zeit des Apache nicht Systemzeit

## Rocky007

Hallo,

ich habe ein php script, das alle 15 min etwas in die Datenbank (MariaDB) einträgt und mit einem Zeitstempel versieht.

Allerdings ist die Zeit immer -1h zu der Serverzeit.

Eingetragen wird 13.03.2015 17:30:03 obwohl es 13.03.2015 18:30:03 sein müsste.

date auf dem Server und <? echo date("d.m.Y H:i:s", time()); ?> ergeben auch die selbe Zeit, nur in der Datenbank wird das falsche eingetragen.

In der php.ini steht folgendes:

date.timezone = Europe/Berlin

Ebenso in der Ausgabe von phpinfo()

date/time support	enabled

"Olson" Timezone Database Version	2015.1

Timezone Database	internal

Default timezone	Europe/Berlin

Directive	Local Value	Master Value

date.default_latitude	31.7667	31.7667

date.default_longitude	35.2333	35.2333

date.sunrise_zenith	90.583333	90.583333

date.sunset_zenith	90.583333	90.583333

date.timezone	Europe/Berlin	Europe/Berlin

Wie kann ich das Problem lösen?

----------

## Christian99

ich würde eher mal in den mysql einstellungen suchen. der sql timestamp wird nicht von php als wert übergeben, sondern von mysql selbst gesetz.

----------

## toralf

Mal dumm gefragt: Wenn die Datenbank nun grundsätzlich timestamps in UTC abspeichert, wo wäre denn dann das Problem ?

----------

## Rocky007

Ich bekomme beim Aufruf des Scripts folgendes Warning:

Warning: date(): It is not safe to rely on the system's timezone settings. You are *required* to use the date.timezone setting or the date_default_timezone_set() function. In case you used any of those methods and you are still getting this warning, you most likely misspelled the timezone identifier. We selected the timezone 'UTC' for now, but please set date.timezone to select your timezone. in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/price/crawl.php on line 22

Die lokale Zeit wäre gut, da es sich um ein Preisvergleichsscript handelt.

----------

## tazinblack

Wenn ich ich richtig erinnere wurde da was seitens PHP geändert.

Ich hab vor ein paar Monaten angefangen, die timezone Einstellungen grundsätzlich in meinen PHP Skripten zu verwenden, dann funktioniert das wieder sicher.

Habs aber gerade nicht zur Hand, aber ich glaub es ist sowas hier:

```
date.timezone = "Europe/Berlin";
```

----------

## Rocky007

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

> Wenn ich ich richtig erinnere wurde da was seitens PHP geändert.
> 
> Ich hab vor ein paar Monaten angefangen, die timezone Einstellungen grundsätzlich in meinen PHP Skripten zu verwenden, dann funktioniert das wieder sicher.
> 
> Habs aber gerade nicht zur Hand, aber ich glaub es ist sowas hier:
> ...

 

Das steht so in meiner php.ini jedoch gibt es immernoch das Warning

----------

## py-ro

Dann ist es vermutlich die falsche php.ini.

----------

## Rocky007

Ich habe es in der /etc/php/apache2... php.ini gesetzt

Welche ist für MySQL zuständig

Was ist der unterschied zwischen den 3 configs

apache2

cli

fpm

----------

